# please recommend lightweight/umbrella strollers for tall parents



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

We have an Evenflo XSport Plus which we LOVE because it has extendable handles, and it was inexpensive (around $40). We wanted to buy another but found out they've been discontinued.









Can anyone recommend a good alternative?

Thanks!


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hubby is 6'5", I'm 5'11".

Never used the stroller. Just used slings. She's 3.5yo now and 35lbs, we still only wear her or she walks.

I actually had never thought about the height issue as one of the general pros/cons of strollers vs slings. But it totally is. I used a stroller with my older son and yeah, umbrella strollers are just too short!

I realize it's entirely possible you already use a sling a lot and are just looking for an option for those particular times when you do want to use a lightweight portable stroller. Just thought I'd mention it as a legitimate alternative.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Love my Peg Perego P3 (and it has adjustable handles).


----------



## princesstutu (Jul 17, 2007)

How tall is tall? I'm in the 5'10" area and I like the height of the handles on my Chicco. It has an aluminum frame, and I've easily carried up 60 or more stairs at one time (with child inside).

In the past, tho, before they started making strollers with taller folks in mind, I mostly wore the kids. The hiking back carriers that sit alone are one of the best inventions ever, IMO.


----------



## Pippi L. (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm not super tall myself but both my husband, me, and my tall friends love our Maclaren. They're expensive, but I got one used and have put it through the mill. We live in a walking neighborhood so I've put hundreds of miles on it, carried innumerable bags of groceries over the handlebars like you're not supposed, and taken it on a ridiculous amount of plane trips. It's still going strong. Absolutely worth the $160 we spent on it.


----------



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks! Yes, we've been wearing DD nearly 100% of the time, but this summer (2 3/4 years old, 36" tall and about 28 pounds) she's been making it very clear that being worn is uncomfortable for her. She much prefers the stroller, which makes me and DP sad -- we love wearing her. Sometimes she'll still let us wear her in the Ergo, but not always. I hate using the stroller ... but if she's not comfortable being worn, then I think we're stuck with the stroller for long walks.

I'm 5'8", DP is 6'3".

There are some good suggestions here. I was also considering The First Years Ignite Stroller (http://www.amazon.com/First-Years-Ig...pr_product_top). Has anyone tried one?


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

We used the Combi umbrella and still use the Baby Jogger City Micro....I love both ds is too tall for the Combi now. Our BF is 6'4" and he never complained about either of those.


----------



## kgrands (Feb 26, 2007)

We have a Maclaren Volo - only 8.8lbs. I'm able to carry it up and down subway stairs while holding my 20mth and being 8mths pregnant. So...it's really light.

I'm 5'9" and DH is 6'2". Never had any issues with stooping or being uncomfortable pushing it for long stretches. It's more expensive than other regular umbrella strollers but I think it's worth it. And you can easily find a used one on craigslist.

Good luck!


----------



## amahrey (Nov 30, 2007)

i would vote for the maclaren- we have a triumph pretty much because it was the only one we didn't kick the heels of when we walked. of course if you are not just looking for an umbrella stroller, you might love the bob revolution (my true true true love). great for walking and running.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indigosky* 
Thanks! Yes, we've been wearing DD nearly 100% of the time, but this summer (2 3/4 years old, 36" tall and about 28 pounds) she's been making it very clear that being worn is uncomfortable for her. She much prefers the stroller, which makes me and DP sad -- we love wearing her. Sometimes she'll still let us wear her in the Ergo, but not always. I hate using the stroller ... but if she's not comfortable being worn, then I think we're stuck with the stroller for long walks.

Cool! If it's any consolation, DD has gone through phases back and forth where she didn't want to be worn, then did again. We haven't really worn her much for ages, but suddenly she wants to be worn a LOT again! She prefers the mei tai or a wrap (in a back carry). She still likes the ring sling too but it's too heavy for me to do one-shouldered for very long anymore. With daddy she still rides in a fleece pouch. For long walks where she didn't want to be worn, she would walk... or be carried for short stretches. The deal was "you walk or you go in the sling", and even if she was cranky about the choice, she would choose one and live with it. It takes us a little longer to get there if she's walking, but that's life with a child. We just take it into account in advance heh...


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indigosky* 
We have an Evenflo XSport Plus which we LOVE because it has extendable handles, and it was inexpensive (around $40). We wanted to buy another but found out they've been discontinued.









Can anyone recommend a good alternative?

Thanks!

Huz is 6'0'' and finds that the Britax Blink works fine for him. I think we got ours on sale on diapers.com for ~$89.00 + free shipping. I think they also do free returns, but I'm not positive.


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

We love our UPPA g-luxe. Hubby is 6'4".


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pippi L.* 
I'm not super tall myself but both my husband, me, and my tall friends love our Maclaren. They're expensive, but I got one used and have put it through the mill. We live in a walking neighborhood so I've put hundreds of miles on it, carried innumerable bags of groceries over the handlebars like you're not supposed, and taken it on a ridiculous amount of plane trips. It's still going strong. Absolutely worth the $160 we spent on it.


I'm short, but I can vouch for the usability of the mclaren-- I was so impressed this last trip! We bought ours on clearance for about 45 bucks; worth every penny.


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

We have a Maclaren Volo and DH is 6'2 and very happy with it. He says he doesn't have to hunch over to use it. It's also very lightweight.


----------



## momgracewilson (Jun 26, 2014)

Hope it's not too late but you can check First Years Ignite. It's also inexpensive and it has pretty tall handles! Maclaren brand is actually pretty good but those strollers tend to be expensive ranging around 300 bucks. If you're willing to invest a really big budget on a stroller, Maclaren is worth a try. If not, I'd stick with First Years Ignite. It's pretty right around $60. :wink:


----------

